# Ice Retriever



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Saw this "Retriever" in ice on the sidewalk this morning. One picture you can kinda make out the "bird" he/she was chasing...


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Omg what an awesome catch!!!!! Hahaha that is too cool


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Lovin it


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tht is just to neqt.!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

For some reason this came to mind :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

haha, that is too cool, pardon the pun


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Getting pretty good with that camera are ya??
Nice shot.


----------

